# Transportation of dress and house hold items from Germany to India



## gajananadixit (May 21, 2017)

Friends, 
I am moving back to India, Bangalore from Viernheim, Germany with compleet family. I have approximately 50 to 60 KG worth of dress items and utensils. No furniture. Is there any cheaper transportation available with door to door service?

Thanks & Regards
Gajanana Dixit


----------

